# Mason Tract and George's intentions



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I read the oil drilling thread and it got me to think how two-faced alot of people have become. Now I'm not trying to compare the oil drilling to what I'm about to say by any means cause I don;t agree with the oil drilling at all. 

This has me pi$$ed from when it started and I'm just commenting on it now and would like others to chip on what they think.

I read the oil drilling thread and letters from Gates and everyhting else it surprises me the words I read when describing the Mason Tract: wildneress tract, nature, noisy wells disturbing the "peace and quiet" , etc... Then I thought are theses the same guys that came in the past year and dropped large amounts huge trees down in the Mason Tract, "artificially" making habitat, disturbing the peace and quiet with monster helicopters all up and down the Mason Tract, is this what they call a Wilderness Tract?, is this what they call "nature", were these trees placed oh so gentlly that it did not disturb the sediment bottom, did they really help the banks or just push the currnet to the other side and erode the banks in due time???? Do they think George Mason and Mr. Chapel would have been happy seeing this, is this why he set aside this land so TU could come in and mess with the nature setting so Rusty and Co. can catch two more fish? 

Salmomnator - you mentioned that this area was "not to be developed"(not to single you out at all just using your words to make the point). Do any of you see placing these monster trees as "developing", because I view it as developing these waters for better trout fishing and for the better of alot of trout lodges and businesses, is this what Mr. Mason wanted when he classifed this stretch as a Wilderness Tract??? 

There was nothing wrong with the Mason Tract before these trees were placed, that stretch had/has so much cover, overhanging cedars, deep holes, fallen trees, you name it it had it. Will these trees benefit the river more?-thats not the point at all. Its the fact those trees were placed there artificially and I'm pretty sure were not in the mind set of Gearge Mason when he gave the land away. For some to its seems they are "calling the kettle black" themselves!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Very interesting thought.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Is also think beer and nuts has an interesting thought. I have never fished the Mason Tract, nor do I know very much about what TU does in the name of habitat restoration, so I do not think I am as qualified as others here to comment on this subject. However, the common denominator appears to be use of a resource for profit. 

When it comes to altering/modifying/improving a river's habitat to improve fish populations, I am all for it. However, these measures are usually taken to undo something people have done to the habitat in the past. Even though I haven't seen the S. Branch in the Mason Tract, I have heard through reports on this site that it is undeveloped and pristine, with no dams on the river, industry, etc. As a result, habitat alterations on such a river would seem to be just to improve fish numbers rather than to remedy negative environmental impacts done by man. So, I do understand the beer and nuts point regarding development.

In any event, I will be sending out a letter to try and stop the drilling.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

This Point that youre trying to make is like comparing apples and oranges. The Fact that Oil drilling near or on the land near the Au sable river that may pollute the ground water and create unrepairable damage is very much different than trying to provide more cover for Trout by dropping trees in the river.
Artificial or not creating cover for trout I believe is in keeping with George Masons wishes in preserving this South Branch fishery for the Fly-fishing public.

I think this tread should be in the sound off part of the form.


OSD.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

beer and nuts,

Well, I'm not offended nor do I feel singled out by your qoute. When I said "undeveloped" I was thinking more along the lines of commercial and/or residential development. I'll admit that I have mixed emotions about even seeing picnic tables and outhouses when I walk down to the some access on the river, but dumping trees into the water to suport trout habitat is really not at all what I was talking about. It was actually nice to hear about something being done to improve the stucture of the river (though I wonder myselfe weather or not it was really needed) than take away from the wilderness experience.

I guess if we let everything on the Mason Tract happen natuarally it wouldn't recieve any hatchery trout either. Canoe Harbor campground wouldn't exist, and most of the accesses would be unreachable by car or truck because every big storm brings trees acrosss the roads leading in. Canoe/boat traffic would also cease to exist for the same thing happening on the river (might be a good thing for wading fisherman, but no more floating the river). 

The state/county/whoever does a pretty good job of keeping this a wild looking and wild feeling place. It may need a little help to ensure things are kept useable and enjoyable to all from time to time. I wish it were like a stream in the middle of Alaska thet only few people could enjoy each year (as long as I was one of them), but it's not. Unfortunately one of the largest cities in the U.S. is but a few hours south and It sees some traffic. I still hear grouse drumming, cyotes howling, see beavers and minks, and catch alot of trout on the South Branch.

It's been a very popular river since men first laid eyes on it, and we've overly-exploited it once already . An entire species of fish vanished from the face of earth forever while they built Detroit and Chicago, consequently, during the logging boom (where alot of those logs in the river origionated and still remain today, yes, man-made log-jams). I'd hate to see us make another mistake like that. This one could kill the whole thing if something went wrong. Whole 'nother ballgame here. 

Al


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

THE MASON TRACT

SPORTSMAN, SLOW YOUR PACE. AHEAD LIES THE FABLED LAND OF THE SOUTH BRANCH. HERE GENERATIONS OF FISHERMAN HAVE CAST A FLY ON ONE OF THE GREAT TROUT STREAMS OF AMERICA. HUNTERS TOO, HAVE ROAMED THESE HILLS IN THE SOLITUDE SO BOUNTIFULLY OFFERED. THE LAND IS RICH IN TRADITION AND STANDS READY TO RENEW YOUR SOUL. TREAD LIGHTLY AS YOU PASS AND LEAVE NO MARK. GO FORWARD IN THE SPIRIT OF GEORGE W. MASON WHOSE GENEROUS GIFT HAS MADE THIS FOREVER POSSIBLE.

I think George would approve. Many of his like-minded souls made the decision to drop the trees. 
The tree plantings weren't done willy-nilly as an in-your-face move. A whole lot of people got involved to make this happen and would not have wasted the time, money and energy if a need didn't exist. Sure, there was noise as the choppers flew in. For how long? 24/7 like the gas well plan would allow? I thought not. We have to make do with what we have because we are NOT surrounded by 3000 miles of wilderness. We have to coddle and protect the little natural area we have left in the L.P. Once done, the gas rig debacle would be hard, if not impossible to un-do.
I also think Rusty isn't the bad guy here. He has a passion for that area that transends the passion those gas folk have for the almighty buck. Catch Rusty at the biggest rod show in the mid-west. Think he's there hawking his lodge and guide services and fly rods? Think again.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

"Tread lightly as you pass and leave no mark...." yep I'm sure dropping 100 foot white pines into the river is in the best spirit of Mr. Mason.

Salmanator - "I guess if we let everything on the Mason Tract happen natuarally it wouldn't recieve any hatchery trout either. Canoe Harbor campground wouldn't exist, and most of the accesses would be unreachable by car or truck because every big storm brings trees acrosss the roads leading in. Canoe/boat traffic would also cease to exist for the same thing happening on the river (might be a good thing for wading fisherman, but no more floating the river). " ----Maybe I'm too extreme, but in the last 25 years I've seen the once thin two-track turned into a decent dirt road(mostly done by extensive logging throughout the Mason Tract), the fishing has always been fantastic, and I don't recall any hatchery fish being planted(could be wrong just because I've always thought they were wild nature fish). Rusty Gates does alot of work doing this kinda of stuff and has great intentions to keep his fly fishing clients and buddies happy and keep the river the way he needs it - the all mighty dollar is very prevelent in Rusty's and others agenda. I think "keeping it wild" has a different meanings for many people. 

My whole point was again not to compare the oil arguement, but to voice my opinion on the artificailly placing of huge trees into the Mason Tract.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Someone needs to drop some lumber in the upper SB, That place is a hell hole.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Stream Improvement for fish habitat has been going on for a long time possibly even before George Mason even donated this tract of land to the state with the intentions of keeping it undeveloped for public hunting and fishing. 
During the great depression the CCCs and the WPA did stream improvement throughout the 
Au Sable watershed which I am sure included the South Branch.
The idea that some trees dropped in the river to create cover for trout some how diminishes the prissiness of this tract of land is far fetched to say the least. Theres far more drastic things going on In the name of preserving wildlife in Michigan just a few miles away they burn 100s of acres of land to improve habitat for the Kirtland warbler maybe you can use this fact for your springboard to grind your axe instead of attacking old Rusty Gates. This man has done more to create a great fishery, protect and improve habitat on the Au Sable River than any one man I know and not for just his clients but for the general fly-fishing public.
The statement on the sign though very poetic I do not believe is a quote from old George himself, but just something someone decided sounded good

OSD.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

No place is perfect, but there are times the South Branch is very close. There are also times when the aluminum hatch on the river is as annoying as a helicopter, George probably wouldn't be pleased with their numbers either. 
I do believe that Mr. Mason would be pleased that people share his love of this river, whether by improving habitat by dropping trees or planting cedars on the banks.
Mr. Gates is a passionate defender of the AuSable who has my respect and my thanks for trying to protect a river so many of us enjoy. I do not want to see gas wells so near the South Branch.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

"Someone needs to drop some lumber in the upper SB, That place is a hell hole."--Weezer

Hey Weezer what do you mean with that comment????


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Beer and nuts
The purpose of placing large trees for cover is pretty sound biology. Creating areas of "woody debris" provides fish with cover and and attracts forage for them to eat. Ever toss a streamer by a downed log or under a "sweeper"and hook a large fish? Trout like other species need and use structure like this. Check www.troutbums.com and check "Steves Riverside Notes" Archives from March 2002. It's a great article.
On some posts I noticed references to fish stocking. The AuSable system for the most part a wild fishery. The North,South and mainstream from the headwaters to Mio don't receive any stocking. When you catch a fish there it's a wild one. Putting in stream improvements helps preserve this. 
Anglers owe a huge debt of gratitude to TU for their work to save our coldwater fisheries. Volunteers from chapters around the state have spent countless hours working to repair bank side erosion and make it better for all. At several access sites they've built stairs to the river. By using them to enter the stream there is much less damage to the riverbanks and keeps soil & sediment from getting into the water.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Ya missed my point anyways, but I realize what additional cover does for trout. The Mason Tract is one of the last places addtional restoration is needed, that place is and always has been loaded with trout with PLENTY of nature cover. 

"""Anglers owe a huge debt of gratitude to TU for their work to save our coldwater fisheries."""""----I know just ask them!!!!

I would like to thank them as well for taking away some of the best stretches of rivers in and around the AuSable to us all-tackle anglers, oh yea I owe alot of gratitude to them!!!!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I thought I read and understood your point. Maybe I don't though. 
I firmly believe that things today can't be just left alone. Rivers and wild places need friends to help ensure their survival. There are many instances where volunteers have made things better. For my money there are too many examples of stream repairs and enhancements on the Manistee and AuSable systems that have improved things.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Damage by the logging industry??? - thats the load of bull they are giving out. I've seen logging damage in the lower AuSable(the log slides from Mio to Oscoda), but very very very few locations(if any at all) in the mason tract. Those monster trees were placed for one reason only and that reason is not justified in my opinion. Also lets not side track away to other examples where rivers have been enhances/repaired, because I know there have been some good things done to alot of areas in the state by volunteers and all groups alike, where it was really needed, I'm just refering to the Mason Tract here.

EDW - """I firmly believe that things today can't be just left alone.""" --- wow!!!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Dear Nuts

I believe Split shot is referring to the damage that was done in the early 1900s 
Were most of northern Michigan was reduced to nothing more that stumps.
It wasnt just the damage done from the way they got the timber to the mills it also 
The loss of cover on most of the Au Sable river system causing the water temp rise that help caused a loss of a complete species of fish (The grayling)
Im not saying that that was the only factor in the demise of this fish.
Fishing pressure from anglers also played into this with restaurants in Chicago specializing in grayling from this river system which were caught and shipped back by the ton.
Personally I dont understand your objection to dropping a few trees in the river for trout cover. If it wasnt needed why would any organization spend the time and money to do the improvements were not needed? (Is it a tree thing?) 


OSD.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't the trees also dropped to attempt to deflect the current so it doesn't cut into the banks slowing the erosion long enough for some sort of plant life to try to take hold?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Beer & Nuts
Guess I got on your bad side. I do believe that putting those trees in was a good thing though. That's my opinion & I'm stickin' to it. Since you're in Roscommon hope you've been getting out and got some good fish


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

EDW-nothing personal just a difference of opinion. 

Placing those trees DID make the current take a difference course, an unnature course because they were placed there artificially..thats a fact. I have not been down there lately to see what kind displacement/erosion the trees have caused(if any) and that might take a year or two as well.


----------

